# Lucky...the gymnast...



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

When Lucky was jsut a tiny 6 week old kitten I found in my friend's backyard...she was sooo hyper! My grandmother, who is afraid of cats, was ironing and I had placed Lucky in the laundry room while I was going to the restroom. I heard yelling so I ran to the laundry room with my pants down!!! 8O Lucky was hanging on the wire of the iron and my grandma was shaking the cord so hard Lucky was flipping!! It was a AFV moment...

I teach sunday school classes at my house in my room. Lucky was joining our class one day because we had a "Be Kind to Animals" class. Lucky loves my dresser and she usally can jump right on it. She has put on some weight since she is pregnant and in the middle of a 12 year old's prayer she tried jumping up on the dresser. She didnt making it and got startled. She ended up doing a full backflip in the air and she did a lound "MEOWW!". :kittyturn Then a 9 year old said, "That dresser was not kind to the kitty." Yet another AFV moment. 

AMEN!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol, Lucky sounds fun! I love kitties that keep you laughing  Pictures?

Kids say the darndest things, don't they? Your story made me think of the funniest thing my student said a few months ago. I teach English to Chinese students and was teaching a lesson about Christmas traditions in December. The Chinese call Santa Claus "Christmas Man" and I was asking if anybody knew another name for him besides "Christmas Man". I got some predictable responses, "Father Christmas", "Old Man Christmas" etc. Finally I said, "Ok, nobody knows?" and as I was about to tell them, this boy in the front yells, I mean really yells out, "OH YEAH! I remember! It's JESUS!". He looked so proud of himself! I usually try not to laugh at my students but I was in hysterics...I just couldn't stop!


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2008)

hahah xD thats so funny


----------

